# how to file without the 1099



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

if my research is correct i wont be getting a 1099 because i didnt get paid atleast $600 with uber. Well i already got my main w2 from my job and id be annoyed to wait almost 2 weeks till feb and find out i dont get a 1099 from uber or lyft. 
Anybody know how to file with just the yearly summary like what goes where?
i tried searching the info on turbo tax but all it says is i HAVE to file.. well duh right. smh

which out of these 3 would i use 
a) 1099-MISC. Add all 1099-MISCs for this work. 
b) Additional income. Includes 1099-K, check/cash payments. 
c) Uncommon income. Includes awards, interest, debt previously deducted.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> if my research is correct i wont be getting a 1099 because i didnt get paid atleast $600 with uber. Well i already got my main w2 from my job and id be annoyed to wait almost 2 weeks till feb and find out i dont get a 1099 from uber or lyft.
> Anybody know how to file with just the yearly summary like what goes where?
> i tried searching the info on turbo tax but all it says is i HAVE to file.. well duh right. smh
> 
> ...


If you are anywhere close to $600 in deposits from either Uber or Lyft into your bank account, keep in mind that Uber includes their share of fares and also fees in the amounts they considered they paid to you. I think I read that Lyft doesn't do this, but I'm not positive. On your Schedule C you list all the extra stuff as expenses to get to a gross that matches your deposits.

You could get your return done based on your deposits and expenses, and then file once the deadline (Jan 31) for 1099 forms has passed. That would be easier than filing an amended return. I think I would go with (b). My Turbo Tax program asked for business income not reported on a 1099, IIRC. As long as you report all income you are in compliance.

In any case, I think you should use Schedules C and SE to figure your profit or loss and self employment taxes. If you tracked your mileage and other allowed expenses you shouldn't owe any of the latter, as the threshold for FICA is $400 profit.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax pro.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> If you are anywhere close to $600 in deposits from either Uber or Lyft into your bank account, keep in mind that Uber includes their share of fares and also fees in the amounts they considered they paid to you. I think I read that Lyft doesn't do this, but I'm not positive. On your Schedule C you list all the extra stuff as expenses to get to a gross that matches your deposits.
> 
> You could get your return done based on your deposits and expenses, and then file once the deadline (Jan 31) for 1099 forms has passed. That would be easier than filing an amended return. I think I would go with (b). My Turbo Tax program asked for business income not reported on a 1099, IIRC. As long as you report all income you are in compliance.
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

+1 on Older Chauffeur advise...


----------

